
SurfEasy Sold User Data in 2017 [pdf] - fatlady
https://web.archive.org/web/20170518204556/http://coxit.net/opera/img/presentations/Chris-Houston_SurfEasy_CMD_2017.pdf
======
mtmail
From slide 7 "Opera VPNFree | VPN for iOS and Android with 2M MAU. Anonymized
subscriber data resold to third parties for market intelligence."

